# American wanting to live with foreign girlfriend



## chrispy179 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all,

So the story is... Im an american citizen and I met my girlfriend, an irish citizen, while both of us were on working holiday in Canada. She has another 6 months to work in Canada and I have to head back to New York. This is fine for now, as we are close enough to visit frequently. 
I am wondering what to do after her visa expires. I do qualify for an Irish working holiday, but she really wants to stay in North America or live in the UK. We are both in our 20s, and have art degrees, so applying for skilled labor visas is a bit out of the question. We would both like to be able to live in the same country, what other options do we have? 

Thanks people!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you were thinking of getting married, that would be the way to go. However, even in countries that acknowledge de facto partnerships, you would have to have lived together for at least a year or two to be eligible for any sort of joint visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It sound like marriage is your option.


----------



## Michele_B (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey,

if she doesn't want to bother herself travelling every couple of month back to europe in order to apply for a new visa you should just get married...


----------



## Redrose26 (Dec 4, 2010)

I think your best bet is just to get married..any other way is very complicated and stressful! good luck


----------

